# Accuweather??



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

How many of you have the premium service? Is it worth it? How much is it?


----------



## johnknwd (Dec 9, 2007)

I have Accuweather premium for my nextel. It was about 20 for a lifetime membership. I like the animated radar and it also has an hour by hour forecast that has precipitation breakdowns by the inch. It has a user interface that is quick to navigate.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have it and like it. its $24/month for professional. not sure what premium is


----------

